# What size tile to use in a shower



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Owners choice.
Anything goes.


----------



## Bonez (Feb 14, 2011)

I just bought a bunch of tile, personally I believe that if it's a small space the smaller tile 6x6 or so gives the feeling of a bigger shower. If you use bigger tile it may make the shower feel smaller. But as mentioned, owners preference


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I recently tiled my shower and used 12" x 12". 
If you aren't experienced with tiling I would recommend staying somewhere between subway tile size and 12x12 for ease of installation. While you may think larger tiles would be quicker and easier, it's not so. They are much less forgiving if your surface is not perfectly flat. Lippage (when the edge of one tile sits higher than the next) is also a common problem.
Smaller or mosaic tiles are the most forgiving as far as having a less than perfect surface, but sometimes getting them all to line up properly can be a challenge.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That is some accurate and valuable advice from Blondesense

Even these days floor tiles are used frequently for shower walls you might also consider using "wall tiles" Wall tiles will be made in various interesting sizes and will be made with a softer more installer friendly bisque.


----------



## nolamar (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm remodeling 2 baths at the same time. I just got most of the Wonderboard in today. I wanted to get away from the typical 4x4 tiles. I looked at the 6x6, but I chose 3x6 subway tile for the smaller master bath. For the larger hall bath, I have a Daltile 9x12 glazed ceramic, with a marbelized look. It will use less grout. Also, I went with the epoxy grout since it's a wet area.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

mikeylikesit580 said:


> Alright, Im debating tiling my shower and not using an insert. What size tile would you reccomend? I thought the bigger the better less grout lines, but I see a lot of people using small ones. Whats up?


What are you doing for the shower base? If you are tiling that too, then assuming you are using a regular drain (centre or off-centre) then use 2"x2" or smaller mosaic tile in the base so that it can follow the drainage contour. As far as the walls go each unto their own ... Mosaic tiles are usually a lot pricier than larger format tiles unless you go for some very high end porcelain, for example. 
Hopefully you are waterproofing behind the tile (Kerdi or Red Guard or similar).


----------



## 1920Home (Feb 17, 2011)

*Inside Shower Walls*

I think it depends on the era of your home. What is there now? And when it comes to tile less is more. You can get fancy with Mozaics, etc but your home may not be able to support it. And you don't want a bathroom that screams, he did that in 1970! For example. You want to be able to have a bathroom that is classic - and timeless (so that it transcends) and will give your home good re-sale value should you ever want to sell it.


----------

